# Natural Balance dog food



## Njgray21 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am currently feeding Natural Balance to my puppy. I was a little hesitant to feed this because I was under the impression, misguided I'm sure, that a puppy should eat a special puppy food. Natural Balance food is for all ages. But when I compared the ingredient list on the bag of Natural Balance to other foods I was impressed that they used no fillers where other brands did. 

Just wondering if anyone else had any experience with this food. With all the food recalls making a selection can be scary!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I feed it to my dogs the ultra formula 
for about 2 months now and they love it


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

NB is fine for a puppy. My baby is 18 months old and has been on NB since I bought him home, it is also waht the breeder fed him. 

I like it becasue the protein, calcium and phosphorous levels are okay for a large breed puppy.

It is excellent food.


----------



## Njgray21 (Dec 9, 2008)

It looked like a good food from ingredient list. I have been feeding it to my adult dogs for a while. I gotta say my puppy has the shiniest coat.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

i've been feeding it to mine also for awhile. the sweet potato and fish formula is a decent limited ingredient formula.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I fed it to Riley from 5 months to 9.5 months. She has a grain allergy so we had to switch off, but it is a great food.


----------

